# Abkassieren per Mausklick: IP-Payment?



## Eniac (24 Februar 2005)

Der wohlbekannte Dialer-Anbieter *Jehova* GmbH aus Berlin bietet seinen Kunden - Betreibern von Dialer-Websites - ein neues Abrechnungsverfahren an. Es basiert nicht auf Mehrwertrufnummern, erfordert also auch nicht die Installation eines Einwahlprogramms (Dialer). Das Verfahren wird als "IP-Payment" bezeichnet und nutzt eine bestehende Internet-Verbindung.

Kompletter Artikel


Ich finde, das hört sich gar nicht gut an. Die seriösen Geschäftsleute werden das aber ganz sicher anders sehen...


Eniac


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Februar 2005)

> Das Verfahren wird zunächst *nur in Österreich* eingesetzt, da dort seit Anfang des Jahres die Nutzung von Mehrwertnummern durch Dialer erschwert ist. Wer als Endkunde Mehrwertnummern nutzen will, muss sie explizit freischalten lassen.


Da die Österreicher in Sachen Mehrwertnummern schneller reagiert haben als wir in Deutschland, bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass man sich auch diese schöne Einnahmequelle in Windeseile zunichte machen wird...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2005)

> Zurzeit sind an dem System in Österreich folgende DSL-Provider angeschlossen:
> 
> * Telekom Austria/ONE
> * Tiscali/Nextra
> ...


http://www.dimoco.at/at_de/services/produkte/billiteasy.htm
Auf ihrer billitea**.com  steht übrigens aktuell ein IQ-Test-Link zu


> Speed Work GmbH
> Postfach 30 36 62
> 20312 Hamburg


(beim refresh kam ein link zu einem Liebestest --> iqtester, gleiche Baustelle)
Seriöser gehts nicht! Kein Wunder, dass ein seriöser Anbieter wie mainpean mit denen gemeinsame Sache macht. Da potenziert sich die Seriösität in ein Niveau, das man höchstens noch... nee, das denke ich mir jetzt lieber...
Wer da mitmacht, haftet mit. Vom Ruf her zumindest. Das könnte dänen so passen... tststs...


> Diese Seite wird von X-Browser Postfach 303662 20312 Hamburg Hotline: 040 23***zur Verfügung gestellt.



gerade noch ein netter link
http://www.einga**69.de/UTANET/Disclaimer.aspx?redirurl=www.pornozug***.com/at/?ref=30150


----------



## stieglitz (24 Februar 2005)

Das hört sich nicht gut an.
Wie sieht das aus in einem Firmennetzwerk? Welche IP Nummer wird übergeben? Kann man den Verursacher rückverfolgen?
Oder kann dann jeder auf Firmenkosten "Mehrwertdienste" in Anspruch nehmen?


----------



## BenTigger (24 Februar 2005)

Nein, in Firmennetzwerken mit Router geht nur eine Nummer raus.
Intern ist aber alles anders.

217.88.159.75  pD9589F4B.dip.t-dialin.net ist die IP die ihr aussen zu sehen bekommt, aber intern bin ich mit 10.0.1.1 gelistet. Nur das wird draussen nicht zu sehen sein. Wer also hat dann von unseren ca. 600 Mitarbeitern das bestellt??


----------



## Plattenputzer (24 Februar 2005)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie das rechtlich und technisch realisierbar sein soll.
Vorallem ist mir nicht klar, wie die "seriösen Anbieter" an ihre Kohle kommen wollen. 
Die müssten dann doch ihre Rechnungen selber schreiben und könnten nicht mehr den Weg über die Telekomrechnung gehen?
Kann jemand die Details dieses "Geschäftsmodelles" einem Laien bitte etwas verständlicher machen?


----------



## BenTigger (24 Februar 2005)

Dein Provider muss mitspielen und stellt dir dann die Rechnung für den Wenigerwertdienst zu.


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2005)

Ihr werdet heute abend einen Bericht zu dem Thema finden. Ich bin da schon mehrere Wochen dran...


----------



## stieglitz (24 Februar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also hat dann von unseren ca. 600 Mitarbeitern das bestellt??



eben!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2005)

Hmm...

War ja abzusehen, dass irgendwann etwas in der Art kommt.

Den Vergleich mit dem Dialerverfahren finde ich aber überzogen:

Der DSL-Provider wird niemals einfach so Leistungen eines Dritten abrechnen. Hier ist ein Fakturier- und Inkasso-Vertrag erforderlich, wie sie die CbC-Anbieter mit der Deutschen Telekom haben.

Ein DSL-Provider wird bestimmt gerne Verträge mit der Stiftung Warentest oder Siegel-Online schliessen, vielleicht auch mit Beate Uhse oder so und die Leistungen abrechnen ($$$$$$)

Ich bin aber sehr sicher, dass der Markt Provider, die unseriösen Kram abrechnen, schnell abstrafen wird.


----------



## stieglitz (24 Februar 2005)

Freundlicher Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin aber sehr sicher, dass der Markt Provider, die unseriösen Kram abrechnen, schnell abstrafen wird.



Bei den Telkos hat das auch nicht geklappt, warum soll es bei Internet Providern besser werden


----------



## Eniac (24 Februar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, in Firmennetzwerken mit Router geht nur eine Nummer raus.
> [...]
> Wer also hat dann von unseren ca. 600 Mitarbeitern das bestellt??



Das wird dann schon der System-Admin herausfinden.    

Kann der unbedachte Klick auf ein Werbebanner in Zukunft dazu führen, dass man ein Monatsabo an Malforlagen für 49,95 bestellt hat, wenn man sich beim entsprechenden Provider eingewählt hat? Oder reicht sogar schon das blosse Laden einer entsprechend präparierten Webseite dazu aus?

Fragen über Fragen...


Eniac


----------



## Plattenputzer (24 Februar 2005)

Nundenn:
Ein Provider der sowas nicht mitmacht, kann dann damit vortrefflich werben.
Etwa so: 
Wenn sie mit uns ins Internet gehen, sind sie davor sicher, ungewollt kostenpflichtige Inhalte zu empfangen .....blabla

Ich wette, dieser Provider hat damit einen großen Atraktivitätsvorsprung gegenüber denen, die mit den Minderwertanbietern gemeinsame Sache machen. 
Vielleicht würde dann ja doch endlich mal der Markt sich selbst regulieren.


----------



## stieglitz (24 Februar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nundenn:
> 
> Ich wette, dieser Provider hat damit einen großen Atraktivitätsvorsprung gegenüber denen, die mit den Minderwertanbietern gemeinsame Sache machen.
> Vielleicht würde dann ja doch endlich mal der Markt sich selbst regulieren.



Meinst Du? Ich bezweifle das. Wen dem so wäre, gäbe es sicher auch schon Telefongesellschaften, die damit Werbung machen würden.
Oder?


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird dann schon der System-Admin herausfinden.


... er wird sagen können, von welchem Rechner aus die Verbindung zu Stande kam und ggf. auch wer in dem Moment gerade eingeloggt war. Er wird aber nicht bestätigen können, wer tatsächlich die Tastatur betätigt hatte und außerdem wird er eigentlich gar nichts bestätigen dürfen, da hier der Datenschutz berührt wird.

Um aber mehr hier interprätieren zu können, bin ich mal gespannt auf Heiko´s kommenden Bericht.


----------



## Antidialer (24 Februar 2005)

Auf den Bericht bin ich auch mal gespannt. Wenn man sieht, welche "seriöse" Firmen in Österreich schon daran beteiligt sind, ahnt man ja schon die Richtung. 

In meinen Augen sind die Betrugsmöglichkeiten noch hundertmal höher als bei normalen Dialern. Provider, die da mitmachen, sollte man grundsätzlich meiden!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2005)

bin auch gespannt, wie Heiko es wieder hinkriegt, in der ihm eigenen und beneidenswerten Gelassenheit sachlich über diese Schnapsidee dieser Tiefseetauchner  im Sumpf der Dänenwerbegelder zu berichten... 
tu felix (telekom) austria, rather stay offline!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2005)

Die genannten Provider (Telekom, UTA, Chello, Tiscali), die dieses "Bill-it-easy"-Zeugs schon anbieten, sind ausnahmslos die wichtigsten in Österreich. 

Firmenkunden wird das wohl weniger betreffen, da wird diese "komfortable" Möglichkeit der Bezahlung deaktiviert sein, aber sehr wohl die Privatkunden. In den diversen "persönlichen Einstellungen" kann man den "Bill-it-easy-Dienst" aktivieren oder deaktivieren.

Wie die einzelnen Provider es handhaben, ob der Dienst standardmäßig aktiviert oder deaktiviert ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich kann den Dienst (zumindest über meinen Provider) nicht nutzen.

Jedenfalls, seitdem die bekannt hoch seriöse Firma MP diese Möglichkeit anbietet, schrillen die Alarmglocken. 

Wichtig wird auch die "Webmasterfähigkeit" von den Layouts sein. Wenn ja, dann haben wir schnell den alten Dialersalat.


----------



## Antidialer (24 Februar 2005)

Wenn dieser "Dienst" standartmäßig deaktiviert ist und vom Kunden nur schriftlich und nach ausführlicher Belehrung über die Risiken freigeschaltet werden kann, dann würde das für mich in Ordnung gehen. Wer es halt unbedingt braucht, der soll es ruhig bekommen. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die freiwillig Dialer und 0190/0900 nutzen. 

Allerdings haben die Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit gezeigt, das Verbraucherschutz hier nichts zählt. Von daher ist anzunehmen, das man den Kunden diesen "Service" zwangsweise auf Auge drücken wird.


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 Februar 2005)

Wenn das auch hier in D kommt und 1&1 mit dabei ist und der ScheiXX nicht abschaltbar wäre, dann wäre das für mich der wilkommene Anlass für eine Änderungskündigung.

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2005)

...ich denke da an einen anderen Anbieter... 
die Gedanken sind frei im Netz, nicht wahr?


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2005)

Der Bericht:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050224_02.php

Die Diskussion: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9411


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2005)

aus dem DC-Forum:





> Was ist die Steigerung von Dümmer ??? = Kunden


 needless to say that I'm not amused... (Der eine der wilden Ösis hat Heikos thread inzwischen verlinkt).
Der andere antwortet in einer anderen Sache auf den interessanten Beitrag 





> leider haben ich Sie telefonisch nicht erreichen können, so dass ich Sie per Mail kontaktieren muss. Leider haben wir Auflagen von der RegTP erhalten, sofort einige Dialerlayouts zu deaktivieren, da diese nach Auffassung der Behörde den Vorschriften nicht entsprechen.





> Ich habe schon alle neuen Dialerskins *die nun endlich den neuen Richtlinien entsprechen* bei MP eingetragen


 Was ist das? Realsatire? Die Regulierungsbehörde mit einer Deregistrierung light? Ach bitte hören sie doch in Zukunft auf, die Kunden (=Steigerung von Dümmer) zu verdummen???

Und was tut's hier zur Sache?


> Lieber H*,natürlich kann ich auch zu dir und m* wechseln


 Ach so, das ist die *a*ntwor*t* auf die _weltquiz_frage (Anmerkung: weltquiz gehört zu den links bei billiteasy)



> @b* & W* Du weisst es ja vielleicht nicht, aber ich habe Montax und Mainpean zusammengebracht


Da kann ich nur sagen... Herzlichen Dank, H* A" (ich habe mich ja damals schon dagegen gewehrt, dass ich mich über H* lustig machen wollte... Im Gegenteil...)


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2005)

Auch auf Dialerschutz.de thematisieren wir das Abrechnungssystem ab sofort. Natürlich werden wir die Entwicklung alle sehr gespannt und aufmerksam verfolgen - und die Infos entsprechend bei Bedarf aktualisieren: 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/grundlagen-ip-payment.php


----------



## Teleton (24 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das? Realsatire? Die Regulierungsbehörde mit einer Deregistrierung light? Ach bitte hören sie doch in Zukunft auf, die Kunden (=Steigerung von Dümmer) zu verdummen???



Die RegTP ist halt eine Behörde, die müssen grundsätzlich bevor sie loslegen eine Anhörung machen ( Erst fragen, dann schiessen).  Und wenn der Drücker nicht völlig blöde ist stellt er das gerügte Verhalten dann schnell ab.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2005)

@teleton: sag ich jetzt nix dazu, off topic.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Februar 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wie gut das ich dazugehöre und daher die LogDateien dementsprechend anlegen kann 

Komisch, das dann nichts dazu bei uns zu finden ist   

Ach da ist es ja... aber komisch ... am Werbepc wo viele Zugang haben?? na wer war denn das ?? :bigcry:  :holy:


----------



## Teleton (24 Februar 2005)

Ja nix, da kommen die wieder mit dem Duldungsvollmachtsgedöhns.

Der "arme" Dienstanbieter (DA) kann ja nicht wissen ob der tatsächliche Nutzer  vom Anschlussinhaber zum Abschluss von Verträgen ermächtigt war. DA durfte aber drauf vertrauen dass Nutzer ne (Duldungs)Vollmacht hat schliesslich hat Inhaber ja die Nutzung des Anschluss ja nicht verhindert.

Wen ich an meine Telefonleitung lasse den kann ich auch direkt zum Generalbevollmächtigten machen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 Februar 2005)

Das ergibt auch lustige Szenarien für Spoofing und Man-in-the-middle Attacks.

Stelle dir vor, du hast eine präparierte Seite, die kostenfrei mit interessanten Inhalten und Browser-Games gefüllt ist, um den Besucher möglichst lange zu halten, die aber auch eine art Anon-Proxy beinhaltet. Die IP des Besuchers hast du ja im Access-Log und kannst damit munter auf Einkaufstour gehen, während sich der nichts ahnende Gast die Mausfinger wund zockt und seine eigentliche IP-Spur im Anon-Proxy versickert.

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das IP-Payment ein noch größerer Selbstbedienungsladen für Lichtscheue ist, als das Dialergedöns.

MfG
L.


----------



## regenwetter (25 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Freundlicher Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil hier die Konstellation ganz anders ist: Ein definierter Vetraggspartner (ISP) berechnet *Leistungen*, es geht also nicht um Verbindungsdaten wie bei Dialern mit all den Datenschutz- und Regulierungsbestimmungen.

Der Diensteanbieter kann und muss auf Verlangen ohne Probleme die Nutzung belegen (Datum/Uhrzeit, aufgerufene Dateien, also "Content", Datenvolumen etc.) und das bezogen auf die IP-Adresse, die Deinen Zugang eindeutig identifiziert- oder eben nicht.

Und wenn es sich um unkorrekte Sachen handelt, wirst Du Dir im Zweifel ganz schnell einen anderen ISP suchen, denn hier gibt es echten Markt, anders als z.B. bei Telefon-Anschlüssen in den meisten Gebieten Deutschlands.

Gruß,

regenwetter


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest die Österreicher haben endlich meine DSL-Dialer-Idee umgesetzt.
> 
> Schade, dass mein Projekt an zwei blockierenden Providern gescheitert ist ...  aber egal.



Ups welche Provider waren es??


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest die Österreicher haben endlich meine DSL-Dialer-Idee umgesetzt.
> 
> Schade, dass mein Projekt an zwei blockierenden Providern gescheitert ist ...  aber egal.



Wirklich eine "Spitzenidee" Huch, für Sie versteht sich!

 :vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @BenTigger
> Hauptgrund für's vorläufige Scheitern war die Firma mit dem großen "T"  8)


 ich lese da 





> vorläufig


 und denke mir meinen Teil... 

Du Tobias, wie soll denn Deiner Ansicht nach das IP-Billing sicher gemacht werden? Ich meine, Du hast doch Erfahrung. Du warst doch auch Teil der engagierten Gruppe von Anbietern (zusammen mit Mainpean & Icom Media AG), die damals ein Gütesiegel für Dialer gefordert haben und Du hast so Deine Erfahrungen gemacht, wie schwierig es ist, gegen unseriöse Anbieter vorzugehen (erinnert sei an den Streit mit RZ von TL).
Was könnte man tun, um dieses neue System sicher zu machen und was schlägst Du vor, wie man damit umgehen sollte, wenn es sich als problematisch herausstellt?
Natürlich weisst Du, dass Du mich zumindest von diesem österreichischen Modell nicht überzeugen kannst, allein weil die gleich mal mit den Dänen als Kunden anfangen... Du kennst meinen Standpunkt: Wer wissentlich mit Firmen kooperiert, die sich massiv unseriös verhalten haben, kann niemals seriös sein (Stichwort: TL/CK, liber/Global, ...). Aber es gibt ja sicher Leute, die vorurteilsfreier an die Sache herangehen und für diese Leute frage ich Dich in erster Linie...

selbstkritische Anmerkung: _Wer mit den Ungeheuern kämpft mag zusehen, dass er nicht selbst zum Ungeheuer wird._(Nietzsche)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

regenwetter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Diensteanbieter kann und muss auf Verlangen ohne Probleme die Nutzung belegen (Datum/Uhrzeit, aufgerufene Dateien, also "Content", Datenvolumen etc.) und das bezogen auf die IP-Adresse, die Deinen Zugang eindeutig identifiziert- oder eben nicht.


Muss er? Bei einer Flatrate? - Nicht wirklich. Das die sogn. Sicherheitspolitiker dies anders sehen, ist bekannt. Die behaupten aber das Vorliegen anderer Gründe.


----------



## News (26 Februar 2005)

> die IP-Adresse, die Deinen Zugang eindeutig identifiziert- oder eben nicht


Ich frage mich, was dann eigentlich mit anonymen Proxyservern ist - werden die Anbieter damit ggf. ausgetrickst, oder soll dann die TU Dresden (im Falle von JAP) zahlen?! 
[Edit]
Ach so, gerade fällt mir ein: Mir *irgendwelchen* IPs wird es ja wohl gar nicht gehen, sondern nur mit solchen aus bestimmten IP-Bereichen.
Somit hat sich der Gedanke wohl erledigt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Hmmm. Unterberecht mich, wenn ich was falsches sage, aber bei der Benutzung von Proxy-Servern sehe ich folgende Situationen:

Wenn ein User über Proxy-Server auf ein MWD-Angebot geht,

1. dann registriert der MWD-Anbieter die IP des Proxies, von welcher der User kommt, und kann damit nichts anfangen, weil der User keinem ISP zugewiesen werden kann.

2. der ISP registriert die IP, die der User besucht, und erhält auch nur die IP des Proxies, aber keine Infos darüber, welche Seite bzw. welcher MWD besucht wurde.

In meinen Augen, ist die Benutzung eines Proxy-Service also immerhin eine Möglichkeit sich gegen die Abzocke zu schützen. Dass das natürlich keine Grundlage ist, um mit der Gesamtsituation fertig zu werden(Zitat Ranger) ist mir klar. Normalerweise sollte es gar nicht notwendig sein solche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.

Aber vielleicht gelingt es ja dieses Mal, Abwehrmaßnahmen zu verbreiten, bevor dieses völlig unnötige und unsichere Billing-System eingeführt wird. Im Kein ersticken oder so ähnlich...

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Februar 2005)

regenwetter schrieb:
			
		

> Der Diensteanbieter kann und muss auf Verlangen ohne Probleme die Nutzung belegen (Datum/Uhrzeit, aufgerufene Dateien, also "Content", Datenvolumen etc.) und das bezogen auf die IP-Adresse, die Deinen Zugang eindeutig identifiziert- oder eben nicht.


Toll. Das würde auch das aktuelle Dialerproblem nicht lösen. Das klassische Verdienstmodell der Mehrwertdienstebranche besteht ja darin, solche Leistungen, deren Mehrwert nicht ansatzweise ins Auge fällt, zu erbringen und die Kosten weitestgehend zu verschleiern. Ob ich jetzt über IP-Payment oder Dialer hinterher Geld dafür haben möchte ist relativ egal: Der getäuschte Verbraucher wird sich immer über´s Ohr gehauen fühlen, wenn er diese Leistungen zu diesen Bedingungen gar nicht haben wollte. Schau Dich doch in den einschlägigen Foren um: Die Diskusssionen über die (leider notwendige) Preisangabe sind besonders interessant und die Argumente mindestens ebenso weltfremd. Erinnert mich an amerikanische Filme, in denen Penner wie Schmeißfliegen den Autofahrern mit dem Scheibenwischer auf die Frontscheibe springen und dann auch noch Geld dafür haben wollen...



> 1. dann registriert der MWD-Anbieter die IP des Proxies, von welcher der User kommt, und kann damit nichts anfangen, weil der User keinem ISP zugewiesen werden kann.


Schön wird es, wenn zum Beispiel Dein ISP an das System angeschlossen ist und Dein Rechner durch ein Backdoor-Programm als Proxy missbraucht werden kann. Dann kaufe ich mal all die tollen Sachen ein. Es geht ja nicht um ein Paar Socken für 5€, bei denen man über die Lieferadresse auf den Nutznießer zurückschließen kann, sondern um die klassischen Mehrwertangebote.



> In meinen Augen, ist die Benutzung eines Proxy-Service also immerhin eine Möglichkeit sich gegen die Abzocke zu schützen. Dass das natürlich keine Grundlage ist, um mit der Gesamtsituation fertig zu werden(Zitat Ranger) ist mir klar. Normalerweise sollte es gar nicht notwendig sein solche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.


Wenn kein Betrug im Spiel ist, dann wäre das ein Ansatz. Aber nicht nur Dein Browser greift auf´s Internet zu und ist manipulierbar. Und der Kreativität waren auch in Sachen Dialer bisher keine Grenze gesetzt. Da bekommt man eine ganz leise Ahnung davon, was da passieren wird.



> Aber vielleicht gelingt es ja dieses Mal, Abwehrmaßnahmen zu verbreiten, bevor dieses völlig unnötige und unsichere Billing-System eingeführt wird.


Wünschen darf man sich das. Aber wenn man schaut, wer da bereits seine Finger im Spiel hat und sich die Hände reibt, dann wird´s ein frommer Wunsch bleiben.


----------



## Smigel (27 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Missbrauch ist mit so einem System natürlich - wenn man es nicht 100% seriös macht - Tür und Tor geöffnet. Wenn die Dänen schon jetzt ihre Finger drin haben, dann gebe ich dem System keinerlei Chance!
> 
> Beweislastumkekr ist dringend notwenig. Der Anbieter muss also genau aufzeigen, was der Kunde konsumiert hat und ihn mehrfach auf den Preis hinweisen. Außerdem sollte man, um Missbrauch zu verhindern, den Kunden vorher auf seine Geschäftsfähigkeit überprüfen.



Ich weiss nicht wie in Oesterreich die Gesetzgebung aussieht, aber ich denke (hoffe) mal das es bei den ISPs keinen Anscheinsbeweis geben wird. Der Anscheinsbeweis bezieht sich eigentlich auf Telefonverbindungen und ist aus Zeiten wo alle Verbindungen per Hand gewaehlt wurden. Den auf IP-Billing anzuwenden waehre ein Hammer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Missbrauch ist mit so einem System natürlich - wenn man es nicht 100% seriös macht - Tür und Tor geöffnet. Wenn die Dänen schon jetzt ihre Finger drin haben, dann gebe ich dem System keinerlei Chance!


 *Finde ich gut, dass Du Dich so klar äußerst*
(Da könnten sich Deine Gegner manchmal eine Scheibe abschneiden, die Dir das Wasser abgraben wollen von etwas weiter rheinabwärts  )(oder aufwärts? Nee, der fließt nach oben, oder? Sonst wär ja der Witz falsch. Manno, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Tobias und aka im Februar 2005? Beide schlafen zu wenig, beide arbeiten zu viel - aber nur einer verdient damit *lach*)


			
				TH schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sollte man, um Missbrauch zu verhindern, den Kunden vorher auf seine Geschäftsfähigkeit überprüfen.


 ja, also Jugendschutz plus quasi 
http://www.jesus.ch/index.php/D/article/494/18613/


> Erleiden von einschneidenden finanziellen Konsequenzen als Folge von Internet-Sex.


süchtig = nicht geschäftsfähig ???
(für mich gelten übrigens die Punkte 1 und 2-9, aber nur bei den Kennzeichen - für AWMs bin ich zwar mittlerweile ein traffic-Bringer, aber das ist trash traffic... converted nullo)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Beweislastumkekr ist dringend notwenig. Der Anbieter muss also genau aufzeigen, was der Kunde konsumiert hat und ihn mehrfach auf den Preis hinweisen. Außerdem sollte man, um Missbrauch zu verhindern, den Kunden vorher auf seine Geschäftsfähigkeit überprüfen.


Bei Einwahlen kann ich den Anscheinsbeweis mittels technischer Prüfung nach § 16 TKV noch nachvollziehen. Aber wie soll eine technische Prüfung die Logdateien eines solchen Anbieters bestätigen? Sie könnte allenfalls belegen, dass ein Nutzer zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt eine bestimmte IP-Adresse zugewiesen bekam. Die Daten, von welchen Orten jetzt Inhalte abgerufen wurden, stellt der Anbieter des Zugangs im allgemeinen nicht bereit. Das würde zum Beispiel bedeuten, dass die Telekom Dir einen DSL-Zugang bereitstellt und Deine Zugriffe sowohl von 1&1 als ISP als auch von der Telekom als Anschlussbereitsteller vollumfänglich mitgeloggt würden. Diese Daten wirst Du über eine technische Prüfung nicht erhalten und damit ist eine Beweislastumkehr, wie sie bei Einwahlen notwendig wäre, fehl am Platze.

Der Payment-Anbieter ist dann ohnehin beweispflichtig für das korrekte Zustandekommen eines Vertrages mit allen Konsequenzen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Die Möglichkeit eines Missbrauches ist sich Montax durchaus bewusst.
Deshalb bieten  sie  dem User einen  sehr sehr  wirksamen Schutz an.



			
				http://www.montax.com/info-user.php/ schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben die Möglichkeit Limits zu setzen. Damit ist es unmöglich, dass andere User, ohne dass Sie es merken, auf Ihre Rechnung einkaufen.



Noch bedenken?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Februar 2005)

Irgendwie verstehe ich eines an diesen System nicht:
Insbesondere @Tobias Huch:
Wie bitte sehr komme ich von der IP eines Rechneranschlusses auf die Identität eines Vertragspartners. In einer Welt voller Proxies, VPNs, NATs, Multiuser Systeme, Hotspots und unsicherer WLANs ist dieser Schluss IMHO schlichtweg nicht zuverlässig zu machen, ohne Unmengen an Daten auf zig Ebenen zu speichern. 
Warum nicht direkt eine eindeutige Zuordnung zu Benutzern, z.B. über persönlichen USB Dongle?
Grüsse,
TSCN


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeit eines Missbrauches ist sich Montax durchaus bewusst.


Das sehe ich als rechtlich bedenklich an.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Zahlungsanbieter sich der Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten bewusst ist und diese technisch nicht abstellt.

Ich sehe das als Unterstellung aus anonymer Sicht an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Februar 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeit eines Missbrauches ist sich Montax durchaus bewusst.
> Deshalb bieten  sie  dem User einen  sehr sehr  wirksamen Schutz an.
> 
> 
> ...


Toll, dann kann der Missbrauchende nicht mehr einkaufen, als ich als Nutzer. Wo ist da bitte der Missbrauch ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeit eines Missbrauches ist sich Montax durchaus bewusst.
> Deshalb bieten  sie  dem User einen  sehr sehr  wirksamen Schutz an.
> 
> 
> ...


Klar.
Wieso muß der User ein Limit setzen, wenn viele anscheinend noch garnicht wissen, dass es so eine Abrechnungsmöglichkeit gibt?
Wieso werden teilweise automatisch alle Kunden dafür freigeschaltet?
Wieso gibt es keinerlei Schutz bei einem gehackten Router (seit WLAN leider oft genug der Fall)?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Das Limit dient ja dazu mich, vor anderen User zu schützen die auf meine Rechung einkaufen wollen. 
Warum muss ich mich aber vor anderen User schützen, wenn das System sicher ist das es keinen Missbrauch zulässt?
Na ja und wie sicher so ein Schutz ist, da hab ich keine bedenken?


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

Das System ist eben nicht sicher.
Ich (in dem Fall ein technisch normal versierter Internetnutzer) holt sich einen Breitbandzugang (hat man ja heute) und dazu einen WLAN-Router (gibts für lau dazu).
Mein Notebook hat ja sowas eh eingebaut.
Ich stöpsle alles zusammen, funktioniert auf Anhieb.
Ich ändere - weil das so auf der ersten Seite des Handbuchs steht - das Adminkennwort für den Router und fühle mich sicher.
Dass in den Tiefen der AGB irgendwas von "bill-it-easy" und "automatisch freigeschaltet" steht habe ich zwar gelesen, so recht verstanden habe ich das nicht.
Der Sohn meines Nachbarn schaltet zwei Tage später sein Notebook ein und freut sich, dass es mittlerweile einen öffentlichen WLAN-HotSpot zu geben scheint. Komischerweise geht auch bill-it-easy. Man muß zwar immer auf "Akzeptieren" klicken, das ist aber kein allzu großes Hindernis.
Wenn dann meine Rechnung kommt wiederholt sich die Situation von oben. Gelesen habe ich sie zwar, so recht verstanden aber nicht. Ich hab doch nur auf den Seiten des "Wiener Tagblatt" die Onlineausgabe gelesen. Von Kosten stand da nix.
So, und jetzt sagst Du mir, wo genau Du da die Sicherheit siehst.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Ist denn manipulationssicher ausgeschlossen, dass Dritte das Limit einfach hochsetzen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn manipulationssicher ausgeschlossen, dass Dritte das Limit einfach hochsetzen?


Da das über die Webseite des Anbieters geschieht, denke ich mal, dass das durch ein Passwort geschützt sein dürfte.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Februar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @haudraufundschluss
> Eine Verknüpfung des Contentanbieters mit dem Paymentanbieter (technisch über Programme auf dem jeweiligen Content-Server) wäre ggf. eine Lösung. Bei Firstgate läuft das - glaube ich jedenfalls - so.


Dann kommt es doch auf die Seriosität des Paymentanbieters an. In den, der da im Gespräch ist, habe ich kein sonderlich großes Vertrauen. Muss wohl an seiner Kundschaft liegen. Allerdings ändert das auch nichts am Problem um die Beweislast. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie der Payment-Anbieter einen Beweis des ersten Anscheins erbringen kann. Zum Glück...




			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeit eines Missbrauches ist sich Montax durchaus bewusst.
> Deshalb bieten  sie  dem User einen  sehr sehr  wirksamen Schutz an.
> 
> 
> ...


Und ob. Schließlich kann ich bei meinem Netzbetreiber auch die fragwürdigen Nummern sperren lassen, wenn ich mal drauf reingefallen bin. Und wenn der Gesetzgeber einen Riegel vorschiebt, ist die kriminelle Energie bei den seriösen Geschäftsleuten trotzdem groß genug, alternative Wege zu finden. Wenn erst mal die Möglichkeit besteht, IP-Adressen ohne größeren Aufwand den zugehörigen Anschlüssen zuzuordnen, dann wird das sicherlich auch ausgenutzt werden.

Wirksam wäre der Schutz erst, wenn ich mich explizit für ein solches Bezahlsystem freischalten müsste und nicht erst mit der nächsten völlig überhöhten Telefonrechnung bemerke, dass ich plötzlich Kunde eines IP-Payment-Anbieters bin...


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Da das über die Webseite des Anbieters geschieht, denke ich mal, dass das durch ein Passwort geschützt sein dürfte.


Ein zahlungswilliger Kunde kann bei der Eingabe seines Benutzernamens und seines Passwortes einen Haken bei "Ich möchte auf diesem Computer angemeldet bleiben." machen. Hier ist mir die Auswirkung nicht ganz klar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Das sich ein User mit einem  Limit durch eine unbefugte Nutzung schützen kann ist selbstverständlich  Quatsch.  Dieses Limit kann höchstens den Schaden begrenzen. 
Das Montax  aber die Möglichkeit einer unberechtigten Nutzung durch Dritte erwähnt ist schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wird in aller Regel durch ein Cookie realisiert, das auf dem Clientrechner abgelegt wird. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das in dem Fall anders realisiert ist.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

*Durch die beabsichtigte TKG Novellierung 2005 zulässig !*

*Es basiert nicht auf Mehrwertrufnummern, erfordert also auch nicht die Installation eines Einwahlprogramms (Dialer). Das Verfahren wird als "IP-Payment" bezeichnet und nutzt eine bestehende Internet-Verbindung.*

Wir haben in Deutschland eine technologiefreie TK-Regulierung etabliert, die nicht auf bestimmte Technologien abzielt. Derzeit unterliegt der nach TKG definierte "Teilnehmer" oder auch "Endnutzer" (nach TKG-Entwurf 2005) stets einer bindenden Zahlungsverpflichtung, wobei es diesem in einer virtuellen Umgebung ohne Belege schwer fallen wird bei Beanstandungen die Anscheins- und Duldungsvermutung in seinem Sinne belegen zu können (wie auch!).
Im Falles des IP-Payments entspricht die ggf. auch mehrfach konvertierte IP-Adresse (NAT) einer eindeutigen Teilnehmeradresse, wobei diesem formalen Vertragspartner (Zugang zu einem öffentlichen TK-Netzwerk) über den Provider (der daran über F&I-Vereinbarungen ein Teil des Rechnungsbetrages enthält)  eine verbindliche Rechnung zugestellt werden kann. 

Über den TKG-Entwurf 2005 werden die abrechnenden TK-Anbieter keiner wirklichen Zertifizierungspflicht für das eigene Abrechnungsverfahren unterworfen oder eine wirksame Aufsicht und regelmäßigen Kontrolle z.B. durch die RegTP oder einer wie auch immer gearteten Offenbarungsverpflichtung unterworfen. Dies ist im Sinne der Anbieter (aber leider auch der unseriösen Abzocker) derzeit politisch nicht gewollt.
Im neuen TKG 2005 soll auch das Verfahren des R-Gesprächs gesetzlich verankert werden; d.h. die entgeltrelevanten Aktivitäten gehen hier ohne praktikable Filter ausschließlich von der Anbieterseite aus. Hier werden ablauftechnische Fakten geschaffen, die keiner mehr "kontrollieren" will und nach wenigen Monaten auch nicht mehr (juristischer Bestandsschutz) zurückdrängen kann.

Weitere Ausführungen sind im Forum unter *Recht und Gesetz*, dort unter TKG-Novellierung 2005 erläutert worden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9297
[/img][/list]
Also nur zu reden hilft hier nicht. Ran an die Abgeordneten aus dem lokalen Wahlkreis. Nur die können noch den beabsichtigten Gesetzestext beeeinflussen.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird in aller Regel durch ein Cookie realisiert, das auf dem Clientrechner abgelegt wird. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das in dem Fall anders realisiert ist.


So stelle ich mir das auch vor. Ich kann mir dann aber nicht vorstellen, was ein JavaScript weiter ausrichten kann, wenn die Passwort-Eingabe per Cookie automatisch erfolgt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, ich stehe grade auf dem Schlauch. Ich weiß grade nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst...


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Die Frage ist, ob mit der automatischen Passworteingabe per Cookie auch ein geeignetes JavaScript einkaufen kann oder was die echte Tastatur- oder Mausaktion des Menschen erkennbar macht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

Das geht sicher.
Mit JS lässt sich in dem Bereich vieles machen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das System ist eben nicht sicher.
> Ich (in dem Fall ein technisch normal versierter Internetnutzer) holt sich einen Breitbandzugang (hat man ja heute) und dazu einen WLAN-Router (gibts für lau dazu).
> Mein Notebook hat ja sowas eh eingebaut.
> Ich stöpsle alles zusammen, funktioniert auf Anhieb.
> ...



Wenn Du ein ungesichertes Funknetz betreibst, ist das Dein Problem und Du hast auch die ungewünschte Nutzung zu vertreten. Du kannst Dein Funknetz absichern. Wenn Du das unterlässt, wirst Du mit dieser Unterlassung wohl kaum erfolgreich argumentieren können - zu Recht!

Es ist auch egal wie der Zugriff über Deine Benutzerdaten erfolgt. Wenn der Zugriff ohne Authentifizierung erfolgt (automatische Verbindungsherstellung, Passwort gespeichert etc.) ist auch das Dein Problem. 

All das sind aber Probleme mit Deinem Netzwerk  / Deinem Umgang mit Zugangsdaten. 

Mit dem Bezahlsystem, über das wir hier reden, hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Bezahlsystem, über das wir hier reden, hat das nichts zu tun.


Akzeptanz hat immer mit dem Bezahlsystem zu tun. Ohne Verbraucher, die es einsetzen, ist es keins.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das zeigt, wie weltfremd Du denkst.
Es ist einem durchschnittlichen Nutzer nicht möglich, sein Funknetz wirklich sicher zu machen.
Der durchschnittliche Nutzer hat da überhaupt kein Problembewußtsein - und das ist mit Sicherheit auch ein Verdienst der Industrie, die die Problematik bewußt unterschlägt. Wer kauft noch einen WLAN-Router wenn man in der Werbung schreibt "ist zwar saubequem, aber eigentlich nicht sicher zu konfigurieren"?
Und wenn ich dem durchschnittlichen Nutzer sage, dass er seinen Geldbeutel quasi offen in die Fußgängerzone legt nur weil er in seinem Haus drahtlos ins Internet will und als Banker/Bauarbeiter/Feuerwehrmann/Verkäufer nicht 10 Bücher lesen und einen Server installieren will um sicher zu surfen, dann erklär Du ihm bitte, dass er an allem selber Schuld ist.
Ein System, das den User nicht beim Bezahlvorgang identifiziert, ist grenzwertig schwachsinnig. Zumindest aber untauglich.


----------



## sascha (27 Februar 2005)

> Das zeigt, wie weltfremd Du denkst.



Oder doch eher pragmatisch? Wie lange haben sich Dialer-Anbieter (und ich unterstelle einfach mal, unser Gast kommt aus dieser Ecke) auf den - für sie bequemen - Standpunkt gestellt, wer abgezockt wird, sei selbst schuld? Selbst einige Gerichte haben in der Vergangenheit so argumentiert, bis sie vom BGH eines Besseren belehrt wurden.

Ich persönlich hab eigentlich keine Lust, dass wir die ganze Dialerproblematik jetzt noch einmal mit IP-Payment durchziehen müssen. Und ich hoffe, dass alle gebrannten Kinder, sowohl Verbraucher, als auch Verbraucherschützer und Politik, da an einem Strang ziehen - und vielleicht auch die Branche, die sich nicht wieder ein Billing-System durch schwarze Schafe in ihren Reihen kaputtmachen lassen möchte...


----------



## Wembley (27 Februar 2005)

@Gast

Wenn befürchtet werden muss, dass eine Bezahlmethode so unsicher ist wie ein Spaziergang in den Favelas von Sao Paolo bei Nacht, wird diesem System kein dauerhafter Erfolg beschieden sein.

Warum glaubst du, versuchen die Banken ihr Internetbanking soweit wie möglich sicher zu machen? Weil sie sonst wieder mehr Personal bei den Schaltern einstellen müssten.


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Das Abzockparadies für die Schrottcontentvergolder mit den nun unpopulären Dialern wird sich mit dieser Technik nicht wiederholen, auch wenn sich diese Typen schon in Vorfreude die triste Dialerrealität verschönen.

An dem neuen System muss niemand teilnehmen. Schlechte Presse wird das schnell abwürgen, falls Missbrauch bekannt werden sollte. Verbraucher werden in ihren normalen Rechten nicht eingeschränkt. Anbieter bleiben für Richtigkeit ihres Zahlungsanspruches beweispflichtig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2005)

Abgesehen von den ganzen Fragen hier, verstehe ich eines nicht: Dieses bill-it-easy schlummert sei etwa Mai 2002 auf der billiteasy.com. Im Herbst 2003 gibt's dann einen Probebetrieb. Im vierten Quartal 2004 kommt das Thema plötzlich im DC-Forum auf, weil es um mainpeans Einstieg ging.
Aber wer hat die Dänen mitgebracht und die anderen Anbieter? War das erst Mainpean oder kamen die mit der Dimoco schon ins Boot (für was sollte sonst die Verbindung Kapsch/Dimoco gut sein?)? Gibts jemanden, der die Seite billiteasy.com kannte _bevor_ Mainpean einstieg?


----------



## sascha (27 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts jemanden, der die Seite billiteasy.com kannte _bevor_ Mainpean einstieg?



Jo:

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.billiteasy.com


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2005)

Hier ist ein technischer Hintergrund von neulich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (27 Februar 2005)

Ich glaube kaum, das dieses System in Deutschland Bestand haben wird. Dazu ist es viel zu Leicht manipulierbar. Und das wichtigste: Ob die Privider immer noch Lust hat, für irgendwelche "Wenigerwert" Konsorten die Kastanien aus dem Feuer zu holen? Schon bei den klassischen Mehrbetrugsnummern haben die Telefonprovider jede Menge Kritik und schlechte Presse bekommen, obwohl sie meist noch nicht mal etwas dafür konnten. Ich bezweifle, das die da so einfach mitspielen werden.


----------



## Wembley (27 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer hat die Dänen mitgebracht und die anderen Anbieter? War das erst Mainpean oder kamen die mit der Dimoco schon ins Boot (für was sollte sonst die Verbindung Kapsch/Dimoco gut sein?)?



Anfang Oktober 2004, als UTA als neuer Partner, vorgestellt wurde, spricht man schon von IQ-Tests, die Teil des Angebots wären. Wenn die von Montax nicht ihren IQ-Test-Contentanbieter derweil gewechselt haben, heißt das: Die Dänen waren vorher da.

http://www.horizont.at/ebiz/pages/show.prl?params=recent=1&type=31&id=18398&currPage=&type=31


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2005)

Ein halbwegs modernes Funknetz kann sehr sicher sein, wenn man nur die eingebauten Sicherheitsmöglichkeite nutzt.

Und in der Gebrauchsanleitung von jedem mir bekannten Router wird auf die Thematik eingegangen. Wer auch nur WEP (eingebaut) und MAC-Authentifizierung aktiviert (keine anderen WLAN-Geräte zugelasen), ist schon sehr sicher unterwegs. 

Wer Technik betreibt ohne sich auch nur mit Grundlagen der Technik auseinandersetzen zu wollen, soll es einfach bleiben lassen.

Ich finde es schlicht billig, die eigene Verantwortung auf Dritte abzuschieben. Wen haben wir denn schon alles: Diensteanbieter, Provider, TK-Industrie, Nachbarsjunge. Wer kommt noch hinzu?

Für den Betrieb Deiner Technik bist Du schon selbst verantwortlich. Das ist bei Auto,  Waschmaschine und Bügeleisen so und es ist kein Grund erkenntlich, warum das bei Deiner TK-Technik anders sein sollte.

Die Identifizierung bei diesem System ist eindeutig, bloß Du weisst nicht eindeutig wer Deine Technik nutzt. Das Problem liegt also bei Dir, nicht bei irgendwem anderes


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2005)

Das übliche überhebliche Gesabbel: " Der User ist selber schuld", 
wie es hier schon seit Jahren
von der Dialerabzockgilde gepredigt wird   :abgelehnt:


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2005)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Technik betreibt ohne sich auch nur mit Grundlagen der Technik auseinandersetzen zu wollen, soll es einfach bleiben lassen.


Da sind wir uns einig.

Im Volksmund heißt das: "Auf Sand gebaut"

Wer ein Zahlungsmittel entwickelt, dessen Risiken von den Menschen nicht zu beherrschen sind, hat an den Realitäten vorbeientwickelt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (28 Februar 2005)

Bei PC Technik kann man das nicht so einfach sagen. Bei fast jeder käuflich zu erwerbenden Software bekommt der Nutzer zwar das Nutzungsrecht, aber keinen Einblick in den Quellcode. Er ist somit dem Hersteller komplett ausgeliefert, wenn es um Sicherheitslücken geht. Bei einem Router mag das etwas anders aussehen, aber auch hier können in der Firmware Lücken sein, von denen der Nutzer keine Ahnung hat und sich dank Urheberrecht auch keinen Einblick verschaffen darf (selbst wenn der Nutzer mit dem Quellcode etwas anfangen könnte). Mit der Unsitte, sämtliche Verantwortung auf den PC Nutzer abzuschieben, hat ja der BGH zum Glück aufgeräumt!

Für einen normalen User ist es unmöglich, über alle Hintergrundprozesse seines Rechners bescheid zu wissen. Das betrifft sowohl den Rechner als auch WLAN. WLAN ist bequem und "in", aber alles andere als Sicher. Dahilft auch die beste Konfiguration nichts. 

Hinzu kommen die generelln Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten. In Zukunft werden halt keine Dialer mehr verschickt, sondern nette kleine Scripte, die immer und immer wieder bestimmte Seiten aufrufen um damit Kosten zu erzeugen. Oder man macht es wie ATS und co. Man sammelt anstatt Telefonnummern einfach IP Nummern und erstellt nicht existierende Rechnungen. 

Dazu kommen weitere Probleme: Wie will der Anbieter überhaupt nachweisen, das der Kunde und nicht ein Script den Kauf getätigt hat? Oder das der Kunde tatsächlich auf der Seite war und etwas gekauft hat und nicht einfach seine IP irgendwo abgegriffen wurde? Mit Logfiles bestimmt nicht (traue keinem Logfile, das du nicht selber gefälscht hast)!

Wenn man sieht, welche dunklen Gestalten dieses Zahlungssystem schon jetzt anzieht, dann ahnt man auch, wo die Reise hingeht. Der Dialer ist tot, es lebe die Abzocke per IP.


----------



## Eniac (28 Februar 2005)

Sieht so das Szenario für die Zukunft aus?

Der Kunde Otto N. lässt sich bei $Provider für die neue Bezahlungsmethode freischalten. Er tut dies bewusst, da er des öfteren bei $Supergeilerdownload.tld einzelne MP3s/Malvorlagen/Kochrezepte zum fairen Preis von 99 Cent/Download herunterlädt. Auf die zahllosen von Suchmaschinenvermüller Marco D. aufgestellten Fallen mit angeblich kostenlosen[tm] Downloads von MP3s/Malforlagen/Kochrezepte fällt Otto als erfahrener Internetbenutzer nicht herein. Dummerweise hat aber Otto nicht mitbekommen, das $Supergeilerdownload.tld zwischenzeitlich an Schmidtchen Schleicher verkauft wurde, der flugs aus der vormals günstigen Seite eine Abzockfalle macht. Da Politik und Regulierungsbürokratie den Technologiewechsel verschlafen haben, gibt es keine Vorgaben für die Gestaltung von Preisangaben und Bestätigungsaktionen des Kunden. So ist denn auf der neugestalteten Seite von $Supergeilerdownload.tld die Preisangabe in rosa 6pt Schrift auf hellrotem Hintergrund und das Bestätigen wird automatisch und höchst kundenfreundlich von einem Script übernommen.

So führt dann Ottos nächster Klick bei $Supergeilerdownload.tld nicht zum gewünschten MP3/Malvorlage/Kochrezept für 99 Cent sondern gleich zu einem 12 Monate laufenden Abo für nur noch 99,99 Teuros/Monat und der verduzte Otto fällt bei nächsten Abrechnung von $Provider aus allen Wolken.


Eniac


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das übliche überhebliche Gesabbel: " Der User ist selber schuld",
> wie es hier schon seit Jahren
> von der Dialerabzockgilde gepredigt wird   :abgelehnt:


Wenn mir ein Taschendieb sagt, dass ich selbst Schuld bin, wenn ich meine Geldbörse so offen vor mir hertrage. Am Straftatbestand ändert das dennoch nichts.
Wenn diese Einstellung auf´s Internet übertragen wird, dann sind dort bald nur noch Abzocker zu finden, die andere Abzocker mit dümmeren oder schlaueren Tricks über´s Ohr hauen wollen.
Warum gehst Du auch ins Internet, wenn Du doch weißt, dass ich nur auf Dich warte? Sie haben einen Online-Zugang? Wer ist denn heute so wahnsinnig? Schöne neue Welt...


----------



## A John (28 Februar 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommen weitere Probleme: Wie will der Anbieter überhaupt nachweisen, das der Kunde und nicht ein Script den Kauf getätigt hat? Oder das der Kunde tatsächlich auf der Seite war und etwas gekauft hat und nicht einfach seine IP irgendwo abgegriffen wurde? Mit Logfiles bestimmt nicht (traue keinem Logfile, das du nicht selber gefälscht hast)!
> 
> Wenn man sieht, welche dunklen Gestalten dieses Zahlungssystem schon jetzt anzieht, dann ahnt man auch, wo die Reise hingeht. Der Dialer ist tot, es lebe die Abzocke per IP.



*Meine Meinung dazu*

Gruß A.- John


----------



## Antidialer (28 Februar 2005)

In einer Art hoffe ich auf den Verstand der Provider und Politiker, diesem extrem unsicheren System keine Chance zu geben, andererseits haben Teile unserer Politiker sicher ein großes Interesse, das dieses System eingeführt wird. Warum? Ganz einfach, auf diese Weise kann man prima den Datenschutz unterlaufen. Noch immer ist nicht wirklich geklärt, ob eine IP bei einer Flatrare gespeichert werden darf. Immerhin dürfen ja nur Abrechnungsrelevante Informationen gespeichert werden, die bei einer Flaterate eigentlich nicht nötig sind. Erfinde jetzt ein Abrechnungssystem auf IP Basis, und die Provider dürfen ohne Endlose Gesetzesänderungen sofort und ganz legal sämtliche IPs speichern.


----------



## stieglitz (28 Februar 2005)

Wird das nicht jetzt etwas unübersichtlich, wenn das gleiche Thema in zwei Threads diskutiert wird? :roll:


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das nicht jetzt etwas unübersichtlich, wenn das gleiche Thema in zwei Threads diskutiert wird? :roll:



hast Recht,  dieser Thread hiermit geschlossen 

weitere Beiträge hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9411


tf


----------

